# SkyDrift sieht ruckelig trotz 60 fps + VSync aus



## brazzjazz (28. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand schon mal das Phänomen gehabt, dass der Benchmark 60+ fps anzeigt, es sich aber nicht flüssig anfühlt? Das habe ich bei Skydrift. Alles fühlt sich eher wie konstante 30 fps an, obwohl MSI Afterburner mir stabile 60 fps anzeigt. 150 fps oder so, ohne VSync, fühlten sich genauso an. Ach ja, SkyDrift ist ein Funracer, oder sollte ich eher Funflyer sagen..?


----------



## brazzjazz (1. November 2015)

Evidentemente una cosa molto difficile?


----------

